# What a dog



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

I was walking past a pet shop yesterday and saw a Golden Lab in the window for £2,000.
I went in and asked why £2k, only to be told it talked :roll: 

I went up to it and said hello, and it replied hello.

Gobsmacked I asked how it could talk and how it got into a pet shop.

He said, I started life as a Guide Dog and found out one day when my owner was walking out into the road I found myself shouting STOP, everyone was amazed. Clearly I was wasted as a Guide Dog and was passed to the Police, they loved me, I could work undercover as well as seeking out drugs etc and tell them exactly where they were. Anyway then the Army heard about be and seconded me to search out bombs and traps and was able to tell the handler what to watch out for. Then after four tours in Afghanistan they retired and thats how I ended up here  

I of course went to the pet shop owner and told him I would have the dog and asked him how he could sell a dog like that.

Easy he said ' It wont stop telling Bloody Lies' :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Is it this dog :lol: :lol: :lol:

*Posted: 2011-10-17, 12:18:51 *

As I was driving around the back lanes of 
Louth I saw a sign in front of a 
rather bedragled house: 
'Talking Dog For Sale ' 
I rang the bell and the owner appeard and told me that the 
dog was in the back garden 
I went into the back garden and saw a nice looking 
Labrador sitting there.

'You talk?' I asked.

'Yes,' the Lab replied.

After I had recoverd from the shock of hearing 
the dog talk, I asked what the dog could tell me about his life. 
The Lab looked up and says, 'Well, I discovered 
that I could talk when I was young.. 
I wanted to help the government, so I told MI5.

In no time at all they had me jetting from 
country to country, sitting in rooms with spies 
and world leaders, because no one figured a 
dog would be eavesdropping.'

'I was one of their most valuable spies for eight 
years running...

But the jetting around really tired me out, 
and I knew I wasn't getting any younger so 
I decided to settle down. I signed up for a job 
at the airport to do some undercover security, 
wandering near suspicious characters and 
listening in. I uncovered some incredible 
dealings and was awarded a batch of medals.' 
'I got married, had a mess of puppies, and 
now I'm just retired.'

I was amazed. I went and asked the owner how much he wanted for the dog.

'Ten pounds' he asked. 
'Ten pounds? This dog is amazing! Why on 
earth are you selling him so cheap?'

'Because he's a liar. He's never been out of the yard'

Dave p


----------



## Vanterrier (Sep 1, 2011)

Two Greyhounds chatting about their recent race injuries... 
first one says "As soon as I left the trap I got this pain in my left knee, it was killing me so I had to pull up" 
the other dog says " thats amazing, the very same thing happened to me on saturday night" 
just then a nearby Racehorse says "pardon me for interrupting but I heard your stories and just had to say the the same thing happened to me last weekend at Kempton" 
the two Greyhounds looked at each other in amazement until one said "That is truly amazing, Ive never heard of a Horse that could Talk !!!" 

K :roll:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

"That is truly amazing, Ive never heard of a Horse that could Talk !!!" 

What about Mister Ed?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

:lol:


----------

